
Darknetplan: organizing a decentralized alternative to traditional ISPs - ilaksh
https://www.reddit.com/r/darknetplan/
======
sova
When wifi-receiver -to- wifi-receiver comms become a standard practice, we'll
truly have a decentralized and open net. and it'll be glorious.

